# Glue Chart



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I ran across this chart by Woodsmith and thought it might be of interest to others.


----------



## Brian_Hinther (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, Bob. Appreciate your sharing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting that chart. It's easy to decipher, and general in nature.

Some of the details are dependent on ambient conditions. It's worthwhile to make glue decisions based on the application and location. Interesting reading is the actual difference between white and yellow glues, as the terminology has sort of veered away from PVA and Aliphatic resin.

One area that could use some explanation are the resorcinols, and the uses of urea-formaldehyde, and phenol-formaldehyde adhesives.












 





 






​ ​


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Bob.

Gerry


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

Much appreciated.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Glue chart*

Bob,
Thanks for posting the glue chart. Will come in handy.
I noticed, however, that a glue we used to use years ago wasn't on the chart. It was Weldwood plastic resin, a powder, maybe a little lighter in color than cinnamon, that you mix with water. It was great stuff. I even glued a pair of water skis together with it and it never came apart. Is this stuff still available? Anybody know or ever used it?
joe


----------

